# حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على معدومي الضمير



## بنت الدرب (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ صالح التاجر اخذت رقم ام محمد من موضوعك حق حبوب التبييض
وفكرت الطلبية ماجات واتهمت الادمية غلط
وطلع الخطا من موظف البريد 
والحمدالله استلمت الطلبية اليوم
ولاني ما احب الظلم رجعت اعدل الموضوع
واقول ليس العيب في الخطا ولكن العيب في التمادي والاستمرار فيه
تحيااتي لام محمد وشكرا لهااااااااااااااا


----------



## قصيمية دلع (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على معدومي الضمير*

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله الله يعوضك ياختي خير


----------



## الأرجوان (31 مايو 2010)

*رد: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على معدومي الضمير*

يا أختي إذا كنت أول مرة تتعاملين مع شخص

مفروض تكوني حذرة و تتعاملي بمبلغ صغير للتجربة


الله يعوض عليك بالخير


----------

